# הממ הממ... אז... קרדיטים?



## lanit (6/3/13)

הממ הממ... אז... קרדיטים? 
וואו, אני לא מאמינה שהשלב הזה הגיע.
הבטן מתהפכת מהתרגשות מהמעד.
מקווה שיש קוראות... יוצאים לדרך


----------



## HadarGulash (6/3/13)

איזה כיף  קרדיטים!!!! 
אני אהיה פה לסירוגין, ובסוף אחזור כדי להגיב 


מזל טוב!!!


----------



## lanit (6/3/13)

למי הקרדיטים? 





 חתן כלה- תאריך:יוני 2012





 מקום/קייטרינג/בר- White - לחגוג אינטימי





 עיצוב האירוע – מעצבת הבית של הWhite





 צלם- איל פריד (ואיתו גיא על הסטילס ויונתן על הוידיאו)





 תקליטן- אבנר גורלי





 שמלת כלה- לימור רוזנברג-שחק





 איפור ושיער- רועי חמו





 נעלי כלה- הוזמנו מאמזון





 הזמנות- wedo, מעטפות מאתר בריטי





 עורך טקס- גיא אורן





 בגדי חתן  - חליפה מאיטליה, חולצות מרחוב העלייה עם תיקונים במקום, עניבה מהאינטרנט





 טבעות – שלי מפירוב בר"ג, שלו מהאינטרנט
| V | זר לכלה- אמא





 פתקי תודה- עיצוב אישי, הדפסה ב YPRINT ת"א
הרשימה שלנו נערכה בעזרת: http://www.mit4mit.co.il


----------



## lanit (6/3/13)

מי אנחנו? 
ההתחלה לא היתה קלה, או צפויה, אך משום מה שנינו החלטנו לזרום עם זה.
אנחנו כבר חמש שנים ביחד, והקשר שלנו רק מתחזק. אנחנו מתרגשים אחד מהשני, יש לנו הומור דבילי שגורם לנו להתגלגל מצחוק, וחיבה לא מוסברת לפרסומות ולחתולנובלה... אני חושבת שלא היינו יכולים לדמיין בהתחלה שזה יצליח ככה, וזה הכי כיף.


----------



## lanit (6/3/13)

שכחתי תמונות... 
מההתרגשות...


----------



## arapax (7/3/13)

וו-הו! מרפרשת ברעל 
איזו תמונה מדליקה


----------



## Nooki80 (6/3/13)

ידעתי למה חיכיתי לקרדיטים שלך 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
חתולונובלה! חלללללבבבבב! 
מחכה בשקיקה להמשך!


----------



## Norma Desmond (6/3/13)

חתולונובלה!!!! 
כמה שאנחנו אוהבים את הדבר המטופש והמצחיק הזה
כל כך הרבה ציטוטים משם רצים בקביעות אצלנו בבית
"בוא, תעלה, אל תפחד תעלה.... לך לך לך לך לך"
"הנה ג'ינג'י, זה הארון של סבתא שלי..." (כאפה) "מה? מה זה???"
וכמובן "חלבבבב"

גדול! הקרדיטים שלך כבר מוצאים חן בעיני (חפרתי 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Pixelss (6/3/13)

איזה כיף רק חזרתי וכבר יש קרדיטים!!


----------



## lanit (6/3/13)

איזה כיף


----------



## lanit (6/3/13)

ההצעה שלא היתה 
אז נתחיל מזה שכשהתחלנו אני הייתי אנטי נישואין ברמה קיצונית. האפשרות להבטיח להשאר נאמן ולבלות את שארית חיי עם אדם אחד, ולהחליט מי זה אחרי עשרים ומשהו שנה נראתה לי תלושה, לא אפשרית ובעיקר לא הוגנת. הבחור בזמנו היה מאוד פרו, ורצה מאוד חתונה אורתודוכסית (כן, השתנינו קצת בשנים האחרונות).
אבל... הקשר שלנו התחזק, התבססנו בשוק העבודה, אנשים סביבנו החלו להתחתן, וגם אנחנו התחלנו לדבר. אני חייבת לציין שכל פעם ששאלו אותנו, הבחור אמר שאני הבעייתית. אבל כשהגישה אצלי השתנתה, הבנתי שגם הוא מבין את הבעייתיות.
למה בסוף התחתנו? שאלה טובה. יש משהו בהצהרתיות הזו מול העדה שלנו של להגיד שאנחנו ביחד, שאנחנו תומכים זה בזו, שאנחנו החברים הכי טובים, שנותן לזה נופך נוסף. זה לא שאני מרגישה שינוי ביחס בינינו, אבל אני מרגישה שהצהרתי שהקשר הזה אינו זמני (כי להצהיר כל מה שהקשר הזה עבורי אי אפשר באמת, זה יקח יותר מדי זמן).
בכל מקרה, מזמן מזמן, רציתי שנחליף את סט כלי האוכל שלנו. מיסטר אמר שאי אפשר כי זו מתנה שמקבלים בחתונה. אז הנחתי לזה. לפני שנה היו שוברים לחנות עם כלי בית. רכשתי שוברים, הלכנו לעשות סיבוב. מצאנו סט שאהבנו. הסתבר שהשוברים תקפים בחנות עודפים. הלכנו לחנות עודפים ויצאנו בידיים ריקות. קנינו את הסט... אז הבחור פנה אליי בדרך לאוטו ואמר "אז מה? מתחתנים?"
באותה קלות שזה עלה זה היה יכול גם לרדת מהפרק, אבל באותו יום אכלנו צהריים עם אחותי ואמא שלי. השיחה התגלגלה לנושא החתונה, אנחנו שיתפנו פעולה, וכך בעצם "הצהרנו" שאנחנו מתחתנים.
עם ההורים שלו היה קצת יותר קשה. ניסינו לקבוע איתם במשך שבוע ולא הצלחנו, אז נאלצנו לבשר להם טלפונית. בדיעבד זה נתן לנו זמן להתגבש קצת עם עצמנו ולהבהיר כמה נקודות חשובות.
מה שהצחיק אותנו זה שסוף סוף יהיה לנו תאריך רשמי. כי אין לנו תאריך-שבו-התחלנו-לצאת, אין לנו תאריך-שבו-עברנו-לגור-יחד, אין הצעה ממשית...


----------



## Shmutzi (6/3/13)

יש! קרדיטים בלייב סופסוף! איזה כיף


----------



## דניאל ואורן (6/3/13)

יווו! איזה כיף!!!


----------



## lanit (6/3/13)

איזיווד 
אזהרה: הסעיף בערך הכי אמביוולנטי שתמצאו בקרדיטים...


אני יודעת שהדעות בנוגע לאיזיווד מאוד חלוקות כאן בפורום. אנחנו בצד שבעד איזיווד בערך ב-85%. רשימת הבגלל ש'ים: בגלל שרצינו לארגן חתונה מהר, ובגלל שלא היתה לנו העדפה מיוחדת בכל מיני נושאים, ובגלל שבאמת לא היה לנו קריטי יותר מדי, ובגלל לחץ הזמן לא היה לנו זמן להתמקח, איזיווד נשמעה לנו כמו אפשרות לא רעה. זה באמת מאוד עוזר שאפשר לסגור עם ספקים מתוך רשימה, ולהגיע לפגישה מבלי לדבר על כסף (למרות שכן דיברנו על כסף- עם האיפור/שיער על נסיעות ותוספות שיער, ועם הצלם על צלם נוסף ועריכת וידיאו). יתרון נוסף הוא שבאמת יש אבאמא לכל בעיה שתצוץ (למרות שלא תמיד המענה הוא הכי מוצלח). 
מבחינת התנהלות- באמצע האירגונים התחלפה אשת הקשר שלנו ולא יידעו אותנו על זה. צצה לנו בעיה עם האולם, ולא ניתן לנו מענה מאיזיווד. 
לאיזיווד הגענו בתור שלב ראשון מיד לאחר קבלת רשימות המוזמנים של ההורים. דיברנו על סביבות 150 איש, לא שינה לנו אם גן או אולם, רצינו בופה, רצינו שהמקום יהיה בין תל אביב לחיפה ואולי קצת צפונה, ובעיקר היה לי חשוב שיהיה מקום להושיב את כל האורחים בזמן הטקס (כדי שיהיה נוח למקרה שהטקס באמת יהיה ארוך בסוף).
גלית (המקסימה מקסימה מקסימה!) שלחה אותנו לשני מקומות. הראשון שנסענו אליו היה הWhite בפרדס חנה. המקום מאוד מצא חן בעינינו, מאוד תאם לאופי שלנו. הגענו בזמן חתונת שישי, ומאוד אהבנו את האווירה הרגועה. הבטיחו לנו שהמקום ידוע בזכות האוכל שלו, וחיכינו בקוצר רוח לטעימות.
המקום השני שראינו היה האורבן בנתניה, שהיה אמנם מאוד יפה והצוות היה מאוד מאוד נחמד וגמיש, אבל בכל זאת מדובר באולם בלב אזור תעשיה.
החלטנו לסגור על הוייט. היה לנו מאוד חשוב לסגור מה שיותר מהר. הפגישה היתה בתחילת-אמצע אפריל, ודיברנו על יוני. בראשון לחודש הדיג'יי שלנו היה תפוס (על כך בהמשך), בשמיני ובחמישה עשר האולם היה תפוס, וכך נשארנו על ה-22.6- 72 ימים מיום חתימת החוזה.


----------



## lanit (8/3/13)

חידוד לגבי איזיווד 
התיווך שלהם הוא הדבר הכי חשוב, כי בלעדיהם הדברים מאוד פשוטים וקשים, כי רואים את האולם, ואז מחליטים אם לוקחים או לא. כשאיזיווד מעורבים, זה כאילו מפעיל עוד לחץ, גם על המקום וגם על איזיווד כי מדובר על המוניטין של שניהם.
בעינינו זה הכח העיקרי שלהם.


----------



## lanit (8/3/13)

ואם כבר: חידוד לגבי בחירת מקום 
בגלל שדיברנו עם אנשים אחרים וידענו מה קורה כשמדובר בחתונה גדולה/ לא מוגבלת, החלטנו שהחתונה שלנו תהיה קטנה. בגלל שהיא היתה קטנה, מההתחלה אמרנו שניקח את החתונה מהכיוון של האורחים ולא מהכיוון שלנו, וניסינו לחשוב מה יהיה פינוק עבור האורחים ולא פינוק עבורנו. זה התבטא בבחירת מקום באמצע הדרך בין שתי המשפחות, באוכל, בבקבוקי מים ביציאה, ברצון שהאורחים ישבו במהלך הטקס, ובכך שהטקס יהיה בפנים.


----------



## lanit (6/3/13)

הכנות, תכנונים, וענייני בנות... 
טוב, אם כבר נוגעים בענייני ההכנות... לא רציתי להית במחזור בזמן האירוע מהסיבות הברורות. הבחור לא הבין למה זה עניין. בדיעבד, הוא צדק. קיבלתי שני סוגי כדורים- אחד עד לקבלת המחזור, ואחד ל-X ימים בזמן המחזור. עד כאן הכל בסדר. גם זה שהמחזור אכן הוקדם. אבל תופעות הלוואי, אוי... בחילות, הרגשת נפיחות, כאבים בבטן, שלא לדבר על דימום ממושך... בקיצור לא נעים. מי שיכולה להמנע, אני ממליצה בחום על כך (כן, אני חכמה גדולה בדיעבד).


----------



## lanit (6/3/13)

הזמנות- ARAPAX עיצבה, הדפסה דרך איריס מWedo 
כאן ממש התעכבנו. בגלל שלא סגרנו אולם עד חודש לפני האירוע, התעצלתי לעצב את ההזמנה... 
היה לנו ברור שבגלל שאין טבעות בטקס, לא יהיו טבעות בהזמנה. בנוסף, בגלל שלא ידענו איך האורחים יתייחסו לאירוע, לא רצינו לרשום "חתונה" בשום מקום. לא רצינו תמונה/איור שלנו, ובגלל סלידה קלה שלי לדברים כמו פרפרים, לבבות ופרחים, בכלל האפשרויות הצטמצמו...
מאוד אהבתי את המינימליסטיות של ההזמנה של  arapax, אז פניתי לבקש את רשותה לאמץ את הרעיון. היא אישרה ברצון, ואמרה שהיא יכולה לעזור. חיפשתי את הלבני שבץ-נא, וחשכו עיניי מהמחירים. פניתי שוב לarapax  לשאול אם אוכל להשתמש בשלה, והיא אמרה שזה יהיה קצת קשה כי היא בארה"ב... אבל! היא בשמחה תצלם לי. אז כך שתגלגלנו שהיא תעצב לנו את ההזמנה. היה לי כיף כיף כיף (תכתובת של 50 מיילים), ואם את קוראת כאן (ואני די בטוחה שאת כאן 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )- אז שוב תודה ענקית. ממש התרגשתי כשראיתי את התוצאה הסופית.
אני כיוונתי לעיצוב של סימניה, אבל בגלל מגבלות של מעטפה ההזמנה יצאה קצת יותר גדולה ולא באמת הבינו שמדובר בסימניה.
(קצת הסברים ואנקדוטות: 
כמו שכתבתי- אין הגדרה של האירוע. 
רצינו שיהיה לאנשים נוח, ולכן הוספנו שמומלץ להגיע בלבוש נוח. פנו אלינו כמה אורחים לפני להבין בדיוק למה התכוונו (חשבו שאולי יש בריכה או משהו). זה יצא מאוד מוצלח, גם בגלל שהיה חם באותו יום, וגם זה תורם המון צבעוניות לתמונות. אה, וגם יש כמה אורחים (ולא אורחות 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) שממש ממש שמחו על ההערה הזו (מי אמר שורטס ולא קיבל? )
המספרים ליד המקום הם קורדינאטות- שבהתחלה יצאו הפוך והובילו לאיזה חור בקפריסין... מוזמנות להכניס את המספרים בגוגל מפות ולראות את המיקום המדוייק. 
מסתבר שיש הרבה אנשים בארץ שלא יודעים ש XO  זה חיבוקים ונשיקות (והיו גם כאלה שתמהו על ה1+1 )
אה, ובכוונה לא רשמנו שמות משפחה על ההזמנה- בגלל שדובר על אירוע קטן אמורים לדעת במי מדובר. את עניין ה"אנא אשרו הגעתכם" הכנסנו רק כדי שיהיה הגיוני לרשום את שמות ההורים, כי ידענו שהם מאוד יעלבו אם לא נרשום את שמותיהם על ההזמנה. בגלל שהוריי גרושים, כתבנו אותם במרחק ניכר אחד מהשני באופן יחסי, וזה היה בולט (ומשעשע עבור לא מעט אנשים)
קיבלנו פידבקים מאוד מאוד חיוביים מאנשים על ההזמנה, במיוחד על המקוריות (מיכלי, לתשומת ליבך 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )
סוף אנקדוטות
בדיל של איזיווד היו כלולות לנו 100 הזמנות. ביררתי עלויות במקומות אחרים, ובסוף פניתי לאיריס מ-Wedo. היא מאוד עזרה לי גם עם ההדפסה, וגם עם עניין המעטפות (רמז: מעטפות מיוחדות מאוד יקרות בארץ). אגב, בסוף חילקנו כ-80 הזמנות.
אפרופו מעטפות- המעטפה שקיבלנו מהאולם היתה קטנה מדי להזמנה (בדיעבד היינו צריכים לבקש מהם רק מפות הגעה). הזמנו מעטפות מאתר אנגלי מקסים, אבל הן איחרו להגיע (לקח שבוע וחצי). בינתיים, אספנו את ההזמנות מאיזיווד, וגלית הציעה לנו מעטפות. בגלל שהיה כבר ממש מאוחר ביחס לאירוע, שלחנו חלק גדול מההזמנות עם המעטפות של איזיווד.
בכל מקרה, למי שמתארגנת מראש, האתר יכול לחסוך הרבה כסף במעטפות (למרות שבדיעבד זה היה מיותר), אבל ההמלצה כאן היא לבקש דוגמא של מעטפה ממקום האירוע לפני שמוציאים את ההזמנות, כדי שתוכלו להערך לגודל המעטפה, ולא הפוך.
אל דאגה, את המעטפות ניצלנו לטובת מכתבי התודה. אבל על כך- בהמשך.
אתר למעטפות -  http://www.ideal-envelopes.co.uk/


----------



## lanit (6/3/13)

הזמנות מקדימה


----------



## Bobbachka (6/3/13)

אין על לבני שבץ נא!


----------



## arapax (7/3/13)

הנני כאן! 
כפי שאמרתי כמה וכמה פעמים - אין בעד מה, שמחתי לעזור, ועוד יותר שמחתי לראות את התמונה הזו. היא מגניבה, ועשתה לי שמח בלב


----------



## lanit (8/3/13)

טוב, כבר סיכמנו שאסור לי להגיד יותר ת$%ה 
באמת שאין לי מילים. את נהדרת, וכיף לי להתכתב איתך


----------



## lanit (6/3/13)

למה סמיילי בוכה למה? 
Damn copy-paste...


----------



## Pixelss (6/3/13)

הזמנה מקסימה! 
ואין ספק ש arapax מוכשרת להחריד (אבל זה לא משהו שלא ידעתי קודם)


----------



## Nooki80 (6/3/13)




----------



## אינקה14 (7/3/13)

OMG!!!! מ-ה-מ-ם!


----------



## lanit (6/3/13)

הולכת לעבוד קצת... 
יש עוד 10 עמודי word, 
stay tuned...


----------



## Norma Desmond (6/3/13)

טיזר להמשך, משהו?


----------



## ShAmUnA (6/3/13)

איזה כיף!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
אמא, איפה החללללב???


----------



## lanit (6/3/13)

הערה על השבועיים שלפני... 
בשבועיים שלפני היו לנו המון המון סידורים קטנים. כל מיני רכישות של הרגע האחרון, סידורי הושבה, בגדים לחתן, שלא לדבר על חלוקת ההזמנות. היו לי קשיים להרדם מכל הרשימות בראש של מה צריך להספיק/לקנות/להשלים, שלא לדבר על המיגרנות במהלך הימים. השתמשתי ברסקיו לילה כדי קצת להרגע. בשבוע שלפני החתונה שיגעו אותי עם השאלה "נו? הכל כבר מוכן?" (תשובה: אני לא רוצה לדבר על זה). פשוט היתה תחושה שנמאס כבר, וזאת על אף שדובר על ארגון חתונה בחודשיים וחצי.
ואז החלטתי להוריד הילוך. שכל מה שכבר עשינו יהיה מספיק טוב גם אם לא נעשה דבר אחד נוסף. מה גם שכל ההתרגשות סביבי- מהחברים והמשפחה ובעבודה- זה משהו שלא יחזור וצריך להנות ממנו! הרי כל התכנון הזה הוא לאירוע של כמה שעות, ולכן אני ממליצה בחום לכל חתנכלה היסטרים כמוני- לקחת נשימה עמוקה, להסתכל סביב בכל האנשים שאוהבים אתכם ומתרגשים איתכם, ופשוט להנות מזה (גם אם עדיין יש טקס לכתוב 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ).
(ורק הערה, בדר"כ אני מאוד קרת רוח. באמת. אבל בגלל שלא שיתפתי מספיק אנשים במספיק תכנונים בזמן, הראש שלי התפקע מאותן רשימות שציינתי קודם. אז מומלץ להתחיל להאציל משימות ותחומי אחריות לא בשבועיים שלפני, אלא אולי קצת יותר (בוואקום שנוצא בין הארגונים לבין סידורי הושבה ואישורי הגעה)).


----------



## apple sauce (6/3/13)

נשמע ונראה מעולה עד כה ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
נמצאת בשבוע שלפני וכל כך מזדהה עם מה שכתוב פה
אני אנסה לאמץ את הגישה שלכם


----------



## E o S (7/3/13)

כל כך מוכר!!! 
אותן תחושות בדיוק


----------



## lanit (8/3/13)

ובתוך כל זה שכחתי- מסיבת רווקות 
לא היה לי כוח להתעסק עם זה, ולחשוב מי אני רוצה שיהיה ומי... פחות.
אבל אחיותיי היקרות לא ויתרו לי, וקבענו ערב כיפי ב"ויקי כריסטינה" במתחם הנמל. היה כיף, ואני שמחה שהן הוציאו אותי להתאוורר מעט.


----------



## lanit (6/3/13)

אישורי הגעה וסידורי הושבה 
דווקא כאן לא מאוד התקשינו. התחייבנו על 150 אנשים, הוזמנו כ-160 אנשים, שלחנו סידורי הושבה ל-156 אנשים ואז תיקון ל-150, ובסוף הגיעו 142 אורחים. בגלל המספרים הקטנים לא עשינו אישורי הגעה (כי אי אפשר היה להוריד מתחת למינימום הזה, והוספה של עד 10% אינה משמעותית למקום)
סידורי ההושבה גם היו די קלים: בגלל שהיה צפי ליום חם מאוד, הושבנו את כל המבוגרים בפנים, ואת הצעירים בתפזורת בחוץ. ביקשנו מההורים שלו שישלחו את הסידור לחברים שלהם לפי 12 אנשים בשולחן, לחברים שלנו נתנו טווח שולחנות ושכל אחד ישב איפה שהוא רוצה, את המשפחה שלי+משפחה מורחבת הושבנו בשולחן אבירים אחד, ואת כל החברים של אמא שלי הושבנו בשני שולחנות מחוברים. כך גם חסכנו מקום בפנים וגם כולם יצאו מרוצים (למיטב ידיעתנו).
למזלנו המקום עובד עם פתקי הושבה שמודפסים במקום עם הגעת האורח, אז לא היינו צריכים להתעסק עם זה (כן, נוקי, זו חרדה מהקרדיטים שלך 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ).

בתמונה- שולחן אבירים.


----------



## lanit (6/3/13)

ושולחן אבירים מזווית אחרת


----------



## lanit (6/3/13)

כמה מילים על שאלות שעולות לגבי הוויט בפורום.. 
הרחבה מאוד סמוכה לאזור הישיבה, והיא די קטנה. אנחנו הושבנו חלק מהאורחים בפנים (בעיקר בגלל החום) וחלק מהאורחים בחוץ. בהתחלה של הריקודים באמת היה קצת צפוף, אבל צפוף זה כשיש בערך 80 אנשים על הרחבה. אחרי שאנשים החלו לעזוב היה בין מספיק מקום להמון מקום... אני בדר"כ לא עולה על רחבות צפופות, וכאן באמת אחרי שהמיניבוס של החברים של אמא עזב, עליתי לרחבה ולא ירדתי (כולל שני ריקודי הורה, ומעגל למוזיקה יוונית {say what now?}). הוייט עומדים במגבלה של רעש ע"פ חוק, כך שהמוזיקה בפנים לא רועשת מדי למי שרוצה לדבר, ובטח לא מחרישת אזניים.
לגבי הצללה- כל האזור החיצוני היה מוצלל (מקווה לזכור להעלות תמונה). אני אישית לא שמתי לב לזה, אבל מישהי ביקשה ממני במסר תמונות, אז אני מעלה כאן. היה חם בחוץ, והמאווררים עזרו אבל לא משמעותית. הטקס גם ככה היה בפנים, וברגע שהתרוקן בפנים, כל החבר'ה שלנו השתלטו, שלא לדבר על רחבת הכניסה עם הספות, שהתמלאה מאוד מוקדם מחבר'ה שסובלים מחום. לא נעים, אבל לא בשליטתנו, אז אני מרפה...


----------



## Nooki80 (6/3/13)

אוי ויי, עוררתי חרדות? 
אבל למה?
דווקא אחד היתרונות הגדולים אצלנו היו שלא היתה שום בעיה עם סידורי הישיבה ופתקי ההושבה כי לא התחשבנו על "פתיחת שולחנות" דמי עריכת צלחות מיותרות, הוספת מזלגות, ועוד שלל תירוצים מופרכים שאולמות וגנים מתרצים ע"מ לסחוט עוד כסף מהזוגות המתחתנים...


----------



## lanit (6/3/13)

אכנס שוב לקרדיטים שלך 
ואמצא את ההודעה המדוייקת שעוררה אצלי חרדות


----------



## lanit (6/3/13)

נזכרתי! 
בגלל שהפסדתם שעות שינה על כתיבת פתקי ההושבה! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



אנחנו הפסדנו שעות שינה בגלל חיפוש קאווה ברשתות השיווק בלילה שלפני החתונה...
אה, ומההתרגשות או משו...


----------



## Nooki80 (6/3/13)

אהההה, זה כי אנחנו מפגרים 
ולא האצלנו סמכויות שמישהו אחר יכתוב את פתקי ההושבה... קמנו שעה מוקדם יותר כדי לכתוב אותם. אחרי שינה של בקושי שלוש שעות בלילה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. 
אין מה לומר, זה היה טיפשי.סה"כ זה לקח אולי 45 דקות (כי כל הקבצים שעל פיהם עבדנו היו מסודרים) לא ביגי, אבל אלו 45 דקות שהיה נהדר לנצל בשינה!

ואני באמת מזהה אצל שתינו בעיה להאציל סמכויות, לשתף את הקרובים אליי במתרחש וחס וחלילה לבקש עזרה... 

יאללה, תמשיכי, אני ממש סקרנית (וממש אוהבת את ה- white במקור שם רצינו להתחתן אבל היו לנו יותר מדי אנשים והיה לנו גם רחוק...)


----------



## lanit (6/3/13)

אגב, חלילה חרדות 
בשביל זה יש קרדיטים, לא? כדי להשכיל וללמוד, ולא לחזור על אותן טעויות, אלא להמציא טעויות מקוריות משל עצמכ/ם! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





דפנטלי בעיה בהאצלת סמכויות. כשכבר ניסינו לבקש מחברים שיקנו את האלכוהול, ניסינו להעזר בזוג הלא נכון, אז העדפנו כבר לעבור בין שלושה סניפי יינות ביתן ביום חמישי בערב...


----------



## ronitvas (7/3/13)

ניסוח מעולה


----------



## lanit (6/3/13)

לינה והתארגנות 
קיבוץ משמרות, צימר "חתונה לבנה". הצימר שימש מקום מאוד מוצלח להתארגנות ולצילום, המחיר היה מאוד נוח. בתיה, בעלת הצימר, מאוד נחמדה. האווירה היתה מאוד שקטה ונינוחה. אה, וארוחת הבוקר היתה כלולה וגם מצויינת.
לשם גם גררו אותי (שיכורה מעט היהיהי) אחרי האירוע.

כאן בתמונת אווירה קלאסית עם הבחור, עם רועי חמו ויונתן צלם הוידיאו.


----------



## lanit (6/3/13)

צלם- איל פריד 
צלם היה אחד הדברים שלי היה יותר חשוב להשקיע בהם, או לפחות לדעת שיהיה לי המוני המונים של תמונות. כמובן שבחתונות היום לכולם יש המוני המונים של תמונות, אבל בכל זאת...
בפגישת הספקים מול דנית מאיזיווד בעיקר ראינו אלבומי תמונות של צלמים. משיטוט בפורום רשמתי לפניי שמות של צלמים שקיבלו פידבק טוב (שרובם לא עובדים עם איזיווד). נפגשנו עם שלושה צלמים:
גיל פורת- היה אורבני מדי עבורנו, למרות שמאוד התרשמנו מהעבודות שלו.
אסף תמם צלמים- בעקבות ההמלצה של דניאל הגענו לפגישה כאן. לאכזבתנו הרבה, הגענו למשרדים ונפגשנו עם איש מכירות שלהם שאמור לשדך לנו צלם. מאוד לא אהבנו את העניין, במיוחד כי שעות הפנאי שלנו מצומצמות ולכן יקרות ולא אמרו לנו בטלפון שלא מדובר בפגישה עם אחד הצלמים. גילינו לאחרונה שזוג חברים שלנו שכר אותם ביום חתונתם ויצא פחות מרוצה, אז שמחנו שהאינסטינקט שלנו היה נכון.
הצלם השלישי היה איל פריד- היחיד שהבחור אהב באלבומים במשרד של איזיווד. מהר מאוד בפגישה איתו הסתבר שיש שם קשר ילדות מרוחק, ומשם הדרך כבר באמת היתה קצרה.
ביום האירוע איל הגיע עם יונתן צלם הוידיאו כבר בשמונה וחצי, ותיעד היטב את כל ההתארגנות.
בגלל שנרשם לנו איחור בלו"ז, לא הספקנו לעשות הרבה צילומים מקדימים. מה גם שאנחנו לא מתורגלים בלעשות פוזות למצלמה, ולכן עד שכבר התרגלנו למצלמה, היה צריך להגיע לאולם.
סגרנו עם איל שיגיע איתו צלם נוסף, ואכן ארז הגיע לאולם מוקדם וצילם את כל ההכנות וההתארגנות באולם, וצילם גם את כל האורחים שהגיעו לפנינו (כבר ציינו שהגענו באיחור? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )
מבחינת התפקוד באירוע- הם כיסו את רוב האורחים, הם כיסו את ההתרחשות ממש טוב, ויש גם תמונות אומנותיות טובות. בכל פעם שהסתובבתי לבקש תמונה, אחד מהם היה זמין ונגיש.
לאחר שלושה שבועות קיבלנו את כל חומרי הגלם, כולל חומרי גלם של הסרט וסרט ערוך! קצת התאכזבתי שלא בחרנו את השירים, ומצד שני בחרו עבורנו שירים טובים לסרט, כך שאני בעיקר שמחה היום על כך שהסרט כבר היה מוכן ויש להורים במה להשוויץ (במיוחד כשבחירת התמונות לאלבומים עדיין לא הושלמה נכון לפרסום שורות אלו). ראינו את הסרט כבר משהו כמו 8 פעמים (עם משפחה, חברים וכו), וכל פעם אני מתרגשת מחדש ונזכרת כמה כיף היה לנו. בפעם הראשונה גם ראיתי את כל הסצינות בחתונה שפספסתי, וזה השלים כמה פערים.
לגבי התמונות, אולי מישהי כאן זוכרת שהופתעתי שצולמו "רק" 1700 תמונות. אבל זה נכון שלא באמת צריך יותר תמונות מזה, כל הרגעים החשובים תועדו (למרות שבגלל שהטקס היה צמוד לקיר, אין מספיק תמונות לדעתנו של הקהל בזמן הטקס), ובסופו של דבר אנחנו מרוצים מהתמונות.
עוד הערה בצד: היה לי מאוד קשה עם התמונות בהתחלה- בגללי. לא התחברתי למראה שלי בכלל, וזאת למרות שהשמלה שבחרנו היתה אני, האיפור והשיער היו עדינים ורכים... אבל משהו בלוק הלבן והמצוחצח הזה לא דיבר אליי. שוב, עם הזמן ובגלל הזמן שעבר התרגלתי לתמונות ואני אוהבת אותן, אבל בעיקר בתור מזכרת. לדעתי גם את התמונות האומנותיות היפות אני לא ארגיש נוח לפרוס ברחבי הבית.

(אגב, בעת צילום התמונה המצורפת איל כבר הכריז שזה כרטיס הביקור החדש שלו. שמחתי לראות את התמונה באתר של איזיווד, והיא שימשה אותנו אח"כ גם לפתקי התודה)


----------



## FayeV (6/3/13)

וואו! 
זו בהחלט אחת התמונות היפות שראיתי!
מחכה בקוצר רוח להמשך הקרדיטים


----------



## נרקיסיםלבנים (6/3/13)

צילום גאוני לגמרי!


----------



## arapax (7/3/13)

מדליק! 
אחרי כל תמונה בערך אני רוצה לכתוב לך "את זו בחרת לאלבום, נכון?" אז אני אפסיק, ופשוט דמייני שכתבתי את זה בכל מקום בקרדיטים. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ממש אוהבת שהאופי שלכם מבצבץ מהתמונות.


----------



## פרבולה מרחפת (7/3/13)

את לא לבד, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
גם לי קשה עם התמונות שלי. 
אני לא רגילה לראות את עצמי ככלה. 
אוהבת אותן בתור מזכרת אבל מעדיפה את הלוק של עצמי באירועים פחות לבנים


----------



## lanit (6/3/13)

איפור ושיער- רועי חמו 
אל רועי הגעתי לאור ההמלצה של דניאל (תודה דניאל 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )
חיפשתי מישהו שעושה גם שיער וגם איפור (כדי לא להתעסק עם יותר מדי ספקים בשש וחצי בבוקר ביום האירוע). עשיתי אצלו ניסיון והייתי מאוד מרוצה (וגם הבחור). בהקשר לבחור שאיתי- מראש הוא איים שאם הוא לא מזהה הוא לא לוקח 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 , כך שהיתה כאן עבודה עם קצת לחץ.
רועי הגיע בבוקר האירוע לאחר התבחבשות קלה באיזור. האיפור והשיער לקחו קצת יותר זמן ממה שציפינו, ולכן חל עיכוב בצילומים, וחל עיכוב בהגעה לאולם (קבענו עם המשפחות ב11:30, אנחנו הגענו לאולם ב-12:15).
לגבי תוספות שיער- יש לי שיער דק עם קרקפת לא הכי מלאה (למרות שיש לי די הרבה שיער). קבעתי עם רועי שנשתמש בתוספות שיער. שתי הערות בנושא הזה: 1. מאוד מאוד מעצבן להתעסק אח"כ עם הסרת התוספות ועם הדבק בקרקפת. משכתי גושי דבק קטנים גם בשבוע אחרי. 2. בתמונות שקיבלנו זה לא הרגיש אני, אבל מאז שהסתפרתי הרגש הזה התקהה מעט ועכשיו אני יכולה להסתכל בתמונות מבלי לקלוט ישר את התוספות. 3. התוספות הן אלו שהחזיקו את הצורה של הבייביליס עד סוף האירוע וגם למחרת (אחרי שנרדמתי איתן, מבושמת, אחרי החתונה).
לגבי האיפור- כשהתחלנו לנסוע בצילומים המקדימים, פתחתי את המראה באוטו והייתי בהלם כי זה נראה לי הרבה, והריסים שהודבקו נראו לי ארוכים. התקשרתי בהיסטריה לחברה שהיא מאפרת, שאמרה שהיא תביא את הציוד שלה לאירוע ותתקן. עם הזמן האיפור התקבע ונראה טוב יותר, ובזמן הקבלת פנים קיבלתי מחמאות על כמה זה עדין ואני, כך שלא היה צורך בשינויים. הוא שרד היטב את האירוע, וכך גם השיער.


----------



## lanit (6/3/13)




----------



## lanit (6/3/13)

סוג של תוצאה סופית באיפור והשיער


----------



## lanit (6/3/13)

שמלה- לימור רוזנברג שחק 
עוד בערב הראשון שדיברנו על החתונה, סיפרתי למיסטר על הממצאים שלי ברשת: ששמלה עולה מינימום 1,500 ש"ח, שאפשר להזמין באיביי או לתפור אצל תופרת. הוא נדהם מהמחירים, ועל איביי אמר שהוא לא מוכן ש"יום החתונה יוכתם בדם של ילדים סינים". הרגשתי קצת תקועה, אבל החלטנו להתחיל לחפש אלטרנטיבה, ובמקרה הכי גרוע, תמיד אפשר לקחת שמלה יפה אחרת שכבר יש בארון (על אף שלבן בעיניי הוא חגיגי יותר במקרה הזה). אגב, בשלב הזה גיליתי את הפורום הנהדר הזה.
כתבתי כאן ארוכות על החיפושים- גם במחירון שמלות הכלה וגם בהודעה על איך למצוא שמלה בטווח מחירים נמוך יותר. היה לי ברור שאין לי סבלנות לארבע מדידות, ושגם אין לי סבלנות לחפש בדים ולדמיין איך זה יראה. וגם כמובן, כפי שכבר כתבתי, לא הרגשנו נוח להוציא אפילו סכום של 2,000 ש"ח על שמלה שתשרת אותי בסופו של דבר כנראה רק יום אחד.
אה, עוד משהו חשוב: רציתי שהשמלה שלי תהיה סגורה יחסית- לא רציתי שכשיחבקו אותי יגעו לי בגב (למרות שחישבתי את הגב לא נכון וזה מה שקרה בסוף...), ולא הרגשתי נוח עם כתפיות ספגטי למיניהן.
בסוף הגעתי אל לימור רוזנברג שחק, שבדיוק עמדה להעביר את הסטודיו שלה להרצליה וערכה מכירת חיסול על שמלות מקולקציות קודמות. כשמדדתי את השמלה שלי הרגשתי טוב, ושמופ (זה הבחור שלי) אמר שבסכום הזה נקח את השמלה בכל מקרה, גם אם בסוף אני אחליט שאני רוצה שמלה אחרת. השמלה נתלתה אצלנו במרפסת למשך ארבעה חודשים, ולמעשה היתה הדבר הראשון שסגרנו (מלימור נסענו לראות מקומות).
השמלה היתה מאוד נוחה, ולא היה צורך בחזיה או מחטב. קיבלתי עליה המון מחמאות, והחמיאו לי על כמה שהיא אני ומתאימה לי. היה צורך התיקונים, שעלו עוד 300 ש"ח וזהו. בגלל שהשמלה היתה צפופה בסגירה באיזור החזה, לימור שינתה את הריצ'רץ' לחצי ריצ'רץ', ואז רכיסה עם 4 לולאות למעלה. הבעיה היא שזה נפתח מעט במהלך היום ונראה די מכוער בתמונות (כמובן שרק אני רואה את זה ישר- אעלה תמונה לדוגמא מאוחר יותר). אני לא יודעת איך אפשר היה לעלות על זה לפני. אולי לנסות ללבוש אותה לשעתיים ולקפץ איתה קצת (אבל היא היתה אחרי גיהוץ, אז אני לא יודעת כמה זה באמת היה ישים).


----------



## yael rosen (6/3/13)

אני ממש אוהבת את הסגנון שלך!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
והבחור שלך נשמע בדיוק כמו זה עם הכרס שאני מחזיקה בבית (באמירה שלו על הילדים הסינים).
מרפרשת ונהנית מכל רגע


----------



## פרבולה מרחפת (7/3/13)

הערת הילדים הסינים השפיעה עלי! 
דיברתי לאחרונה עם חברה על "שמלת כלה בזול" וסיפרתי לה שלא הזמנתי מאיביי מהחשש שתנאי העסקה לקויים "יכתימו" את החתונה שלנו.

לא זכרתי מי כתבה את זה בפורום שהעלתה בי את המחשבה הזו ועכשיו אני מגלה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



אני נהנית מכל רגע עם הקרדיטים שלך!


----------



## lanit (8/3/13)

משמח אותי לשמוע 
גם שקצת השפענו, וגם שאת נהנית מהקרדיטים


----------



## lanit (7/3/13)

הבחור התלהב מהפרחים למטה 
וגם מהנעליים, אבל זה בהודעה נפרדת 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(וגם, שימו לב להתאמה עם העניבה של הבחור 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## lanit (7/3/13)

תקשיבו, אתן פשוט נהדרות! 
אתמול בלילה נכנסתי מהטלפון וקראתי חלק מהתגובות, ופשוט הלכתי לישון  עם חיוך ענק.
לא פלא ששמונה חודשים אחרי החתונה אני עדיין כאן.
אתן- כל אחת ואחת מכן (וגם שני החתנים שמסתובבים כאן), פשוט נהדרות, תומכות ומפרגנות.
פשוט כיף.

אני משתדלת להגניב הודעה פה והודעה שם במהלך העבודה...


----------



## lanit (7/3/13)

שמלה שניה- נעמה בצלאל 
בגלל שידעתי שיש סיכוי שיהיה לי חם בשמלה הראשונה, אבל מאידך יש סיכוי שאני לא אחליף לשמלה שניה בגלל ההתעסקות, ומצד שלישי אין לי מה לעשות עם שמלה לבנה נוספת בארון, פניתי לחברה. היא התחתנה באוקטובר שנה שעברה, וידעתי שהיא קנתה שתי שמלות אצל נעמה בצלאל לחתונה והשתמשה רק באחת בסוף. ביקשתי להשאיל ממנה את השמלה. מדדתי, ראיתי כי טוב, ולקחתי אותה כשמלת ספייר. בסוף באמת לא החלפתי (כי מי באמת רוצה לעזוב את האורחים ורחבת הריקודים, אפילו לעשר דקות? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )
המלצה: אם אפשר- תשאילו. במיוחד במקרים כאלה שלא בטוח שיעשה שימוש בשמלה.


----------



## lanit (7/3/13)

נעליים 
אחרי סיבובים בדיזינגוף, קניון רננים, קניון גבעתיים ועוד כמה, לא מצאתי את הנעליים הכתומות שרציתי. פניתי לאינטרנט, חרשתי את אמזון ובסוף מצאתי בדיוק את הגוון שרציתי. הן לא היו זולות במיוחד (כולל משלוח לארץ 300 ש"ח), והעקב היה קצת יותר דק ממה שהיה נראה בתמונה, ויותר גבוה ממה שאני רגילה. הבעיה העיקרית היא שהמידה היתה לי גדולה. בגלל שמדובר ברצועות, לקחתי את הנעליים לסנדלר בר"ג שתמורת 30 ש"ח קיצר לי את הרצועות כך שהנעליים תפסו לי טוב את הרגל.
במהלך הצילומים המקדימים הייתי מבסוטית עליהן, אבל במהלך הטקס... הטקס כבר היה נראה לי ארוך בגלל העמידה על העקבים הללו. ברגע שהסתיימו הצילומים אחרי האוכל ועליתי לרחבה, זרקתי אותן הצידה (בתמונה) והחלפתי לכפכפים (שיועדו לאורחים, אבל לא רציתי לעזוב את הרחבה אפילו כדי להביא את הנעליים החלופיות שלי- מה שהצטערתי עליו קצת אח"כ בתמונות). מאז החתונה הן זרוקות בחדר אחר בבית ולא ננעלו עדיין.
יש זוג נוסף שקניתי, לבנות מסאטן, שנראה לי שאצבע אותן לפי סרטון הדרכה של ויאנדריי שמצאתי. מתלבטת לגבי הצבע.


----------



## lanit (7/3/13)

וכאן רואים שלא השכלתי לצחצח עקבים 
אחרי המקדימים...
או לסגור את הסוגר כמו שצריך...


----------



## Norma Desmond (7/3/13)

לקח חשוב 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



 
לא נורא, זה עדיין נראה מצויין, ומגניב לחלוטין שזה כל כך מתאים לפרחים הקטנים בתחתית השמלה


----------



## yael rosen (8/3/13)

רציתי להציע לך 
לנקות אותם בפוטושופ
אבל שנייה אחר כך הבנתי שיש כל כך הרבה חן וקסם בתמונה כמו שהיא הייתה במציאות
ככה - זאת את, לא מנקה עקבים ולא סוגרת את הרצועות עד הסוף - כלה אמיתית ולא בובת מגזין
תמונה מקסימה! וכל הכבוד לצלמים שלכם שצילמו פרטים קטנים בתוך המהומה

קרדיטים נפלאים - ממש מחכה לעוד !!! ! 
!


----------



## lanit (8/3/13)

לגמרי אנחנו, הרכיסה הפתוחה מאחור 
הנעל הלא רכוסה והעקב המלוכלך.
זה מה שקורה כשדואגים מיין אדום שישפך על השמלה


----------



## coffeetoffy (7/3/13)

מתה על נעליים צבעוניות לכלה ! 

עד כה- קרדיטים מהממים. תכף אמשיךף פשוט לא התאפקתי עם הנעליים


----------



## lanit (7/3/13)

אקססוריז- עגילים, צמיד, סיכות לשיער, שמשיה 
בגלל שהשמלה היא לבנה-שמנת (כלומר, צבע חמים אבל לא ממש), והפרחים בתחתית הם כתומים (כלומר, צבע חם), התקשתי להחליט אם אני רוצה תכשיטים מזהב או מכסף. בסוף החלטתי שבגלל שאני הולכת על מראה פחות חגיגי, אני יכולה לענוד תכשיטים שיתנו יותר צבע וישלימו את ההופעה.


----------



## lanit (7/3/13)

עגילים 
הוזמנו מetsy  בעלות של כ-6 דולר לדעתי. 
ותודה לפורום על ההכרות עם האתר הנהדר הזה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




שלחתי את התמונה למוכרת, והיא שלחה תגובה חמה חזרה (כיף להפיץ שמחה ואושר סביב):

Thank you for taking the time to send me this photo....
It pleases me that earrings I made were part of your special day.
Best wishes for a long and happy marriage!

Warmest Regards,
Barbara


(תמונה מדהימה שאחד הצלמים תפס- מדהימה כי היא מושלמת לפורום)


----------



## lanit (7/3/13)

צמיד 
גם מetsy, עלה 10 דולר לדעתי.

טוב, נו, בהעדר תמונה טובה יותר, תמונה עם רמז לבאות (אביה- you know what's coming, right?)


----------



## lanit (7/3/13)

סיכות לשיער 
כאן מתחיל סיפור האהבה שלי עם אבישג ממכופתרות. אני יודעת שאסור לפרסם בפורום, וההודעה הזו כנראה תגבול בפרסומת, אבל האתר שלה פשוט קסום בעיניי. לחתונה רכשתי אצלה את הסיכות היפות לשיער (וגם צמיד שבסוף לא ענדתי). מאז רכשתי אצלה עוד כמה פריטים (שלוש שרשראות, שני צמידים וזוג עגילים, שלא לדבר על מתנות).  אני גם מכורה לדף הפייסבוק של החנות ואוהבת בערך כל מה שהיא עושה (היא עושה גם הזמנות מיוחדות). והנה פרט מנצח: לאבישג יש זכרון מצויין- היא זכרה אותי מביקור יחיד בחנות, את כל התגובות שלי בפייסבוק והתפלאה כשלא הזמנתי זוג עגילים משלימים לצמיד כשרציתי מזמן. בקיצור, מי שרוצה שירות עם חיוך, טעם טוב ותשומת לב לפרטים הקטנים, מומלץ לה בחום לפנות לאבישג.


----------



## Norma Desmond (7/3/13)

הייתי מגדירה את זה כהמלצה ולא פרסומת 
עד כמה שאני מבינה, אין לך רווח או אחוזים מהמלצה עליה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



הסיכה הזו ממש מתוקה, מאוד מתאימה ומחמיאה לך 

אגב, ניסיתי לחפש את האתר שלה, ונראה שמשהו בו השתבש- אי אפשר לראות את המוצרים. גם עמוד פייסבוק לא ממש מצאתי (רק אחד חדש ולא ממש פעיל עם כמה בגדים. זה זה?)


----------



## lanit (7/3/13)

היא בדיוק מעבירה עכשיו את הדף פייסבוק 
ונראה לי גם את האתר (נכנסתי, אני רואה שיש שם מלא שגיאות במקום תמונות. לא יודעת מה קרה)
הדף הקודם בפייסבוק מוגדר כקבוצה פתוחה, ויש שם קישור (שעלה אתמול) לדף החדש.
אם תרצי, אשלח לך בפרטי את הקישורים.


----------



## Norma Desmond (7/3/13)

אני אשמח, תודה


----------



## lanit (7/3/13)

שמשיה 
נרכשה באפרת קאסוטו.
רכישה שמאוד נהניתי ממנה, וכבר סיפרתי על כך בעבר כאן:
הבנזוג נכנס לחנות אחרי שכבר שילמתי, אז אמרתי למוכרת שהוא יעמוד איתי מתחת לשמשיה. אז היא בירכה אותנו ושמחה, והבנזוג לא שמע את כל זה, אז הסברתי לו שאמרתי לה שהוא יעמוד איתי מתחת לשמשיה, למרות שזו שמשיה של בנות (כל דבר אצלנו זה "זה של בנות" "זה של בנים", "זה ורוד זה של בנות" וכאלה). כתבתי לאפרת קסוטו בדף הפייסבוק, שהמוכרת שלהם מקסימה.
אז המוכרת הגיבה על שכתבתי: "מקסימה את בעצמך! בטוחה שתהנו שניכם מתחת לשמשייה, אפילו שהיא של בנות "

השיחה מאחורי התמונה: "צלם, צלם, שיראו שאני עושה לה צל"
השמשיה, מעבר לכך שהיא פריט כיפי למקדימים, ממש הצילה אותי. היה יום חם ושמשי במיוחד, הצטלמנו בחוץ, והיה מאוד נוח שיש משהו להתחבא תחתיו.


אגב, השמשיה תלויה בכניסה לבית שלנו (ר"ג בינתיים), ומחכה להשאלות 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



(כנ"ל הסיכות מההודעה הקודמת)


----------



## Norma Desmond (7/3/13)

תמונה מגניבה! 
התכוונת שאת מוכנה להשאיל את השמשיה?
אם כן, אני אשמח לשאול אותה ממך. היא ממש יפה


----------



## lanit (7/3/13)

בכיף! שלחי לי מסר למתי את צריכה אותה 
ונתאם


----------



## תותית1212 (7/3/13)

איזה קרדיטים יפים!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
זה כל כך כיף לראות אנשים שמחים 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











אשמח לשאול את השמשיה לחתונה באמצע יוני 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



אם אפשרי כמובן


----------



## lanit (8/3/13)

ברור! 
רק שלחי לי מסר- לתיאום מתי/ תזכורת לקראת יוני


----------



## תותית1212 (8/3/13)

מדליק


----------



## lanit (7/3/13)

זר- אמא הכינה 
במקור רציתי שהיא תעשה את כל העיצוב של השולחנות והחופה, אבל בשל המרחק של האולם מהבית שלה ובגלל שדובר על חתונת צהריים, הסתפקתי בזר.
קצת חבל לי שלא אמרתי לה שאני רוצה זר יותר צבעוני, אבל בגלל שלא מדובר במשהו קריטי, לא נורא. וגם: כה יעשה לכלה שלא מתריעה מבעוד מועד...
את הפרחים היא קנתה מפרחי תמר בקרית אונו, ותמר עזרה לה בסגירת הזר.
אם מישהי רוצה פרטים על ההכנה, אשמח לשאול את אמא לעצות בנושא.

הזר שימש בעיקר במקדימים. כשהגענו לאולם, שמתי אותו בחדר חתנכלה ושכחתי ממנו. אמא קצת הופתעה שלא נשאתי אותו איתי בדרך לטקס.


----------



## lanit (7/3/13)

ציפורניים... 
עשיתי אצל מי שאחראית על הבנייה שלי מזה כשנה וחצי, יפעת.
מאוד רציתי לעשות משהו שונה, אבל לא רציתי להעמיס עוד כתום... אז יפעת החליטה לצייר פרח כתום על אחת מהציפורניים בכל יד, ולקשט את הפרנץ' ברגליים עם אבנים זוהרות.
זרמתי.


----------



## lanit (7/3/13)

וגם


----------



## Shmutzi (7/3/13)

איזו תמונה יפה! 
אני אוהבת כתום ופרחים ומאוד אוהבת את השילוב שלהם על השמלה שלך ועם הנעליים בכלל!


----------



## lanit (7/3/13)

פינת החתן 
באחד מחיפושי השמלות הגענו לסטודיו. המוכרת שם משמשת גם כסטייליסטית, ובן זוגי היקר מאוד התרשם. היא נתנה לנו טיפים כבר שם, גם כשהיה ברור שאנחנו לא קונים כלום.
לחצי יש חיבה עזה למותגים וללבוש יוקרתי, כך שבסופו של דבר החלטנו שאם הוא כבר משקיע הרבה כסף בבגדים, לפחות שידע מה מתאים לו.
הזמנו את לינה אלינו בשבוע של החתונה. היא עברה על כל הארון שלו, רוקנה 70% ממנו לשקיות זבל גדולות (הרוב פריטים שהבחור סרב בתוקף עד לאותה נקודה להפטר מהם בשל רגשות נוסטלגיים עמוקים), והסבירה עוד קצת מה מתאים לו ומה לא.
הוחלט שהוא ילבש חליפה שרכשנו לפני שנה ברומא, עניבה כבר הזמנו בשלב הזה מאמאזון (זול משמעותית מהמחירים בארץ), ורק נותר למצוא חולצה מכופתרת קצרה בצבע שמנת בגזרת סלים פיט. אז זהו, שלא תאמינו כמה שקשה למצוא כזו. הבחור ולינה עברו שני קניונים בשעה וחצי, ולינה השקיעה עוד כמה שעות בחיפוש בלעדיו, עד שנמצאה חולצה מתאימה ברחוב העליה בתל אביב.
יום לפני האירוע ביקרנו ברחוב העליה, ורכשנו עוד שתי חולצות שעברו תיקון במקום, כדי שיהיה לבחור למה להחליף במהלך האירוע (אנחנו באסכולה שלא תומכת בטישירטים, למרות שאת החצי שעה האחרונה החתן בילה בטי שירט).


(תמונה יש למעלה, עם השמשיה)


----------



## lanit (7/3/13)

עיצוב 
לקחנו את העיצוב של המקום. קיבלנו מפות (שמנת) ומפיות (כתומות, שיתאימו לשמלה ולעניבה). ביקשנו שיוצבו רק פרחים במרכזי שולחן ולא שנדלירים, וזה נעשה ללא תוספת תשלום. העיצוב כלל גם שני סידורי פרחים גדולים על הבר ובכניסה. סה"כ העיצוב היה מאוד נעים.
את החופה הציעו לנו לשדרג, אבל בחרנו ללכת בסוף על החופה המסורתית שארבעה חברים יחזיקו (שמופ רצה להציב שניים שיצאתי איתם כמחזיקי חופה, אבל בסוף אחד לא הגיע ולא אדע לעולם אם הוא היה רציני בנושא...
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.) ההחלטה לא לשדרג פעלה לטובתנו, כאשר ביום האירוע היה כ"כ חם, עד שהחלטנו להעביר את הטקס פנימה. אם החופה היתה משודרגת לא ניתן היה להעביר אותה פנימה.

(הצלם סטילס הנוסף, ארז, הגיע למקום בזמן שהיינו במקדימים וצילם. בונוס לא צפוי היה שהוא עצמו התחתן בוייט שנה ומשהו לפנינו אז זה היה מגניב.
אגב, גם איל גר באיזור של האולם, כך שהוא מכיר גם את האולם, וגם אתרים לצילומי מקדימים, וגם מקומות לינה)


----------



## lanit (8/3/13)

כניסה


----------



## lanit (8/3/13)

ויש גם פרטים כאלה במקום 
שזה מקסים. במיוחד לאנשים כמוני, בלי עין ומחשבות לעיצובים.

מזכיר לי- אילנילני- אולי כזה עם לימונים לחתונה שלכם?


----------



## אילנילי (8/3/13)

קוראת בשקיקה 
את הקרדיטים שרק עכשיו התפנתי לעשות כך..
התמונות מדהימות והכתיבה שלך נעימה ואני מקווה להגיע להודעה הבאה ומצד שני לא להגיע לסוף נקרדיטים 
הלימונים בתמונה מאוד מאוד יפים, אנו חוששים שלא יהיו לימונים.. יותר נכון החץתן חושש שבמאי זו לא תקופת הלימונים.. אבל אם ביוני היו כאלו יפים אז למה לא במאי.. ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




נראה מה יהיה עם זה...תודה על הרעיון והמחשבה עלינו 

ממש אהבתי את נגיעות הכתום 
ואני שמחה שאני לא הכלה ה"משוגעת" היחידה שמחפשת סנדלים בצבע "מוזר" .. צהוב, כתום.. POTATO POTATO... שאגב אני לא פוחדת שלא אמצא אבל עדיין כולי תקווה לכך..

אהבתי את המפיות, האיפור שיער מאוד טבעי, השמלה ממש מחמיאה לך והסנדלים מהממים.. חבל שלא היו לך נוחים...


----------



## lanit (8/3/13)

פינת ישיבה בכניסה לאולם 
עליה השתלטו החבר'ה שלנו, שהושבו בחוץ, ברגע שסיימו לאכול (או קודם, למי שסבל מהחום)


----------



## lanit (8/3/13)

והאולם מלא מראות ותמונות 
כך שצלמים מוכשרים יכולים לנצל אותן לתמונות מעניינות, כאלה.


----------



## פרבולה מרחפת (8/3/13)

אני אוהבת תמונות כאלה =]


----------



## lanit (8/3/13)

מקדימים... 
ביקרנו בשניים וחצי לוקיישנים:

השדה בכניסה לקיבוץ משמרות
גני הנדיב
בית קפה (נראה לי ג'ו) ביג של פרדס חנה


----------



## lanit (8/3/13)

אחת שאני אוהבת במיוחד 
נאלצת לצמצם בתמונות לצערי...

רק אעיר שI had a dream... ובחלומי אני ואהובי יושבים בבגדי חתונתנו ושותים קפה בבית קפה.
אך הזמן דחק ולא הספקנו. אז הצטלמנו בכניסה, וליד הקופה, ולא הספקנו לשתות והיינו צריכים לצאת. מישהי פנתה אליי ושאלה אם שם היה הדייט הראשון שלנו, אז עניתי "לא, אנחנו פשוט ממש אוהבים קפה..."


----------



## Nooki80 (8/3/13)

תמונה נהדרת! 
כ"כ ענוגה!


----------



## lanit (8/3/13)

קצת על משנתנו בנוגע לטקס 
לאורך השנתיים האחרונות היינו בלא מעט חתונות. צפינו בטקסים, הרהרנו לעצמנו ובינינו, והתגבש לנו רעיון. לי במיוחד הפריע שאני לא יודעת מי הכלה שעומדת תחת החופה (למרות שבחתונה שהייתי בה לאחרונה הכלה כן דיברה והביעה את הסכמתה לטקס בקול גדול). מקרה בולט אחד הוא חברה פלפלית שיש לי, שעמדה תחת החופה והרב איחל לה ש"תמיד תהיי שקטה ונעימה כמו עכשיו". סליחה? מי שאתה רואה עכשיו תחת החופה זו לא היא!
אני לא יודעת אם יש טעם לשטוח כאן את כל מעללנו בנושא הטקס, אבל אני אנסה בכל מקרה. כבר בערב שהחלטנו שמתחתנים דיברנו על הנושא והיה לנו ברור שאנחנו לא עוברים ברבנות. שנינו רק הלכנו והתרחקנו מהדת לאורך השנים, והדת היא יותר משהו תרבותי מבחינתנו מאשר אורח חיים. לכן היה לנו מוזר פתאום לקדש את הקשר בינינו דווקא בטקס יהודי.
אחרי שנפגשנו עם רב קונסרבטיבי, רק התחזקה בנו ההחלטה. אני יצאתי מהפגישה הזו מאוד נסערת.
נפגשנו עם עורך-דין שגם עורך טקסים, שלטעמנו לא הצליח "לחשוב מחוץ לקופסא" מספיק כדי לנהל את הטקס שלנו.
כל קריאה בנושא רק חיזקה את דעתנו. קראנו המון בנושא (לינקים מטה), ובילינו אחה"צ אחד בגינה בהרצליה בהתפלמסות מהי משמעות הקידושין בעינינו. דיברנו עם חברים, חיפשנו רעיונות לטקסים באינטרנט.
קצת חומר רקע למי שמתעניינת (אחרי שכבר מצאתי, חבל שיתבזבז):
ספר- חיי אדם
לולאת האל (התגובות מאוד מאוד מעשירות ומעניינות)
עוד לינק לחתונת זריחה שנשמעת מדהימה
לינק לצד הפחות זוהר לתוצאות בחתונה אורתודוכסית


----------



## lanit (8/3/13)

טקס ועורך טקס- גיא אורן 
אל גיא הגענו בעקבות ההמלצות כאן בפורום. לאחר שיחה נעימה איתו החלטנו להפגש. נסענו בצהריי שישי אחד לאזור בית שמש, שם ישבנו על קפה. הוא ניסה לברר איתנו ואנחנו איתו מה העמדות בנושאים שונים. אני רציתי לקחת את רעיון הברכות למקום אישי יותר- שבני משפחה וחברים יברכו אותנו בדרכנו החדשה. גיא שם דגש על חילוניות הטקס, אך הדגיש שהוא יכול גם להשתמש בטקסטים המסורתיים, הוא יכול לחבוש כיפה אם המעמד מחייב, ובקיצור, כל דבר בטקס ניתן לבחירה. לאחר ההתפלמסות שהזכרתי בפוסט הקודם, שאלנו אותו מה משמעות הקידושין. ראינו ושמענו שאנחנו משדרים על אותו גל, ושמחנו שהנה מצאנו לנו מי שיערוך את הטקס. גיא נתן לנו שיעורי בית: לכתוב למה בחרנו בבן/ת הזוג, ולרשום מה אנחנו מאחלים לזוגיות שלנו ואיך אנחנו רואים אותה בעתיד.
בפגישה השנייה עם גיא שטחנו את הסיפור האישי. גיא שאל שאלות הבהרה (לפעמים באמת שאלות קשות, כי מי אמר שזוגיות זה קל?), ורשם לעצמו הערות. דיברנו על מבנה הטקס. לאחר כשבוע גיא שלח לנו חומרים מטקסים אחרים, רעיונות כלליים, ואת "הסיפור הזוגי" שלנו, כפי שהוא רשם אותו.
הבחור ואני התיישבנו שבוע לפני האירוע והתחלנו לברור. רצינו להרים כוסית לחיים עם האורחים בהתחלה, ביקשנו מההורים ומשני חברים קרובים לכתוב ברכות עבורנו (וביקשנו שישלחו לגיא, שיוודא שהדברים אכן ברוח הנכונה ובאורך המתאים). את הדברים שגיא ביקש שנכתוב לאחר הפגישה הראשונה שלבנו לאחר ברכות הקרובים לנו בטקס. אמרנו משפטי קידושין, ועל אף שלא היו סממנים יהודיים אחרים בטקס- בסוף הטקס הבחור שבר את הכוס (זה באמת הפתיע אנשים, כי זה לא היה כ"כ קשור, אבל לא מצאנו דרך אחרת לסיים את הטקס מלבד "תם הטקס, הקהל מתבקש לעמוד על רגליו לשירת ההמנון").
קיבלנו תגובות מאוד נרגשות בתום הטקס, ואחרי האירוע. 

הטקס החל (לפי התמונות) בסביבות שעה 13:30, ונמשך בין 20-25 דקות (שעל עקבים הרגיש כמו נצח).


----------



## הכבשה הפריזאית (8/3/13)

תודה רבה 
אנחנו בדיוק עוסקים בכתיבת הטקס שלנו, אז המבנה שלכם מספק לי רעינות.
ולשנינו ממש מתאים להגיד תם הטקס. (למרות שאני אשבור כוס...)


----------



## lanit (8/3/13)

די-ג'יי- אבנר גורלי 
הדבר שהיה הכי חשוב לאיש שאיתי. מראש הוא ידע את מי הוא רוצה. כששאלתי מה אם הוא לא יהיה פנוי בתאריך שנקבע, הוא ענה "עזבי, אותי את כבר מכירה. עדיף שהוא יהיה שם" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



כשסגרנו מקום מול איזיווד, היו לנו 3 תאריכים לבחירה. הראשון נפל בגלל הדיג'יי, השני בגלל המקום, וכך בחרנו את ה-22/6.
בפגישה עם אבנר גורלי מאוד נהנינו. דיברנו על מוזיקה שאנחנו אוהבים, על מה שחשוב לנו שיושמע ומה בשום אופן לא. הבחור רצה יותר אלקטרוני, אני רציתי קילרס ומיין סטרים בעיקר.
מה אגיד ומה אומר? נתחיל מזה שקיבלנו המון מחמאות על המוזיקה, גם מאנשים שמבינים הרבה יותר מאיתנו. רק לסבר את האוזן: בגלל שדובר על חתונת שישי ביום אחרי היום הכי ארוך בשנה, נאלצנו לסגור את הבאסטה בסביבות שש- ועדיין היו אנשים על הרחבה! היה לנו ממש ממש כיף, ומעולם לא חשבתי שיהיו כ"כ הרבה אנשים בתמונת הסיום של החתונה שלנו.
גם כאן אני לוקחת אחריות עלינו- לא העברנו פלייליסט מסודר של דברים שאנחנו רוצים. אז אנחנו כל הזמן נזכרים בכל מיני להקות ואומרים "איך לא היה X בחתונה שלנו?". ושוב- כולם נהנו, קיבלנו פידבקים מעולים על המוזיקה, כך שאם היינו בוחרים לבד, אולי זה היה פחות מוצלח.
ממליצה בחום לעשות שיעורי בית, לבנות פלייליסט ביוטיוב ולשתף את הדיג'יי. אנחנו לא מצאנו לזה זמן, ובסוף היתה לנו חתונה שמחה כמו שרצינו, אבל עם פחות שירים שרצינו.
אגב א: מי היה מאמין שיהיה לנו ריקוד הורה בחתונה (עם "בוא תגיד שלום")?- אל דאגה, מצאנו את האחראיים (שני שליחי סוכנות, ממש מפתיע 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  )
אגב ב: מי היה מאמין שיהיה לנו ריקוד מעגל עם מוזיקה יוונית בחתונה?
לרגעים החשובים באמת:
סיפור קצר: יום לפני החתונה ישבנו לאכול צהריים ורצינו כבר לסגור את השיר כניסה לחופה. התלבטנו המון עם שיר הכניסה לחופה. רצינו שיהיה לנו שיר עברי, ואני רציתי את נוף אחר של יוני בלוך, כי כך הבחור שלי גורם לי להרגיש. הוא פחות אהב את הבחירה. בסוף אבנר הציע את here, there and everywhere.  הבחור הלך לשירותים, אני גיגלתי את המילים והתחלתי לדמוע. הבחור חזר והתחיל לתשאל את המלצר על משהו, ואני רק רציתי להתרגש איתו... למחרת, כשהתחיל השיר להתנגן התחלתי להשתנק, ובאמצע הדרך לחופה הבחור חיבק אותי מרוב שדמעתי (להתמוגגות הקהל מסביב 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  ).
שיר יציאה מהחופה: you make me wanna shout
סלואו לא היה לנו (הייתי נבוכה מדי למעמד). היה לנו סלואו סיום- ביקשתי את make you feel my love של אדל (קאבר לדילן), אבל כמובן שגם את זה לא העברנו לפניי לאבנר אלא במהלך האירוע, והוא לא שמע אותי, אז הוא שם את I can’t make you love me. יחי ההבדל הקטן (ציניות). בשבילי השיר שלנו הוא הראשון שציינתי של אדל, וכשהוא מתנגן ברדיו אני מציינת את זה באופן טבעי


----------



## lanit (8/3/13)

שדרוג אלכוהול 
הרוב נקנה ב-עלי משקאות ביפו- מגוון עצום, המחירים הכי טובים שמצאנו. קנינו באד אפל, וכמה ואן-גוכים. חשוב להנחות את הברמנים לא לפתוח בקבוקים החל משעה מסויימת, או לפתוח רק באישור של מישהו מטעמכם. אנחנו קיבלנו שני בקבוקים שפתחו אותם כדי למזוג 50 מ"ל... קצת חבל. מה שכן, הוציאו לנו שוטים לרחבה.
עבור קאוות ולמברוסקו בכניסה (שהיה חם כבר כתבתי?)- קנינו ערב קודם ביינות ביתן, בעיקר כדי שיהיה אפשר להחזיר אם לא נשתה הכל. המחירים היו מאוד נוחים- 20-37 ש"ח לבקבוק. חיכינו עם זה לרגע האחרון בגלל שלא רצינו לסחוב הכל לדירה, לאחסן, ואז לסחוב הכל בחזרה לאוטו. מאידך, היה צריך להביא את זה לאולם יום קודם כדי שיהיה בקירור כל הלילה. בקיצור, זה משהו שאולי אפשר היה להאציל על מישהו אחר.
הסיבה שבחרנו לקנות לבד היא בגלל שהאולם רצה 60 ש"ח לבקבוק. אם מביאים לבד הם לוקחים 1.5 לכוס שמזמינים (הזמינו 200 כוסות). בסופו של דבר החסכון לא היה משמעותי כאן. צרכנו 20 בקבוקים של קאווה ולמברוסקו. באופן מפתיע זה גם שימש בטקס להרמת כוסית.


----------



## lanit (8/3/13)

שטויות לרחבה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
נקנו בכפר גלעדי. הקצבתי סכום שהיה נראה לי הגיוני של 200 ש"ח, הוצאנו בסוף 220 ש"ח. אני לא סובלת את השרשראות הוואי, אז קנינו בעיקר מנצנצים ומשקפיים, וזה בהחלט מעיר ומאיר את התמונות והכניס אווירה כיפית לרחבה.


----------



## lanit (8/3/13)

סלסלה לשרותים 
(לגמרי חשבתי על הפורום כשפגשתי את הצלם בשירותים וגררתי אותו... לצלם את הסלסלה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )
אגב, זה הדבר השני שהצלחתי להרפות בו... חברה הכינה את הפתק...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




נקנו ב"מוזלים" רעננה, והשלמות מWOW. . שמנו דאודורנט ספריי (שבירכו אותנו על כך), מקלות אזניים, טישו, קיסמי שיניים (כאלה עם חוט דנטלי) מגבונים לחים, מגבוני קלייה, 3 מברשות, סיכות, קליפסים, קליפסי "כריש", גומיות ומסטיקים. שכחנו למנות מישהו שימלא את הסלסלה. סה"כ הכל עלה כ-100 ש"ח.
חברה מהעבודה אמרה לי שכשהיא נכנסה לשירותים אורחת מבוגרת אחרת היתה שם שאמרה לה שהיא לא הבינה את הקטע של הסלסלה, והנה לפני רגע ניתז עליה משהו והיא נכנסה לשירותים לנקות את השמלה.
אבי החתן התלונן שלא היתה סלסלה דומה לגברים (הוא היה צריך מסרק, ובת דודתו של החתן הפנתה אותו לשירותים בשביל זה).
אגב, בדיעבד הסתבר שהרבה מהדברים נותרו בשקית ולא הוצאו בכלל לסלסלה, אז השתמשתי בהם לחתונה של חברה שלושה חודשים אחרי.


----------



## lanit (8/3/13)

כפכפים 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
לא רצינו להשתגע עם זה כ"מתנה", אז קנינו כמות סמלית של 20 כפכפים. חיפשנו וחיפשנו כפכפים ב-5 ש"ח, ולא מצאנו, אז בסוף וויתרנו וקנינו ב-7 ש"ח ליחידה אם אני לא טועה. סה"כ זו אומר שהוצאנו עוד 40 ש"ח, אבל בשביל לעשות עוד 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ברשימה זה היה שווה. את הכפכפים קשרתי עם סרט חצי שקוף. לצערי הבאנו אותם לאולם בארגז, והם נשארו בארגז וכך יצאו לרחבה. בגלל שלא הספקנו להאציל סמכויות, הבחור הוא זה שהלך לחדר חתן-כלה להביא את הכפכפים.
וכאן נקודה קטנה: את הכפכפים לקחו לאו דווקא אנשים שרקדו בחתונה. ראיתי זוגות כפכפים עדיין עם הסרט, נחים על כסאות וזה ציער אותי. התחושה שלי היתה שאנשים באים לחתונה בניסיון "לרוקן" מה שהם יכולים (והיה מקרה דומה עם הסלסלה בשירותים). א-ב-ל, היו שלושה מקרים ששימחו אותי במיוחד. הראשון- שאחותי אמרה שהיא חורשת על הכפכפים. השני- שחברה של ההורים שלו סיפרה שהכפכפים כבר הספיקו לטייל איתם לצפון איטליה ולעשות שם קילמטראז'.
והשלישי הוא סיפור שרץ אצל החברים של ההורים של הבחור (ולוקח את הקופה) על מישהי שיש לה איזו בעיה ברגל והתבאסה שהיא לא תוכל לרקוד, וברגע שהביאו לה את הכפכפים זה פתר לה את הבעיה (והיא התרגשה מהמחווה ומתשומת הלב). אז בשביל מקרה יחיד כזה, גם התחושה על ה"מרוקנים" למיניהם לגמרי השתלמה.
טיפ: לא להוציא הכל במכה אחת. חצי אפשר היה להוציא אחרי כשעתיים על הרחבה, כדי שמי שבאמת התעייף כבר יוכל להחליף.


----------



## lanit (8/3/13)

והזוג שאני גנבתי... 
איך שעליתי לרקוד על הרחבה והעפתי את הנעליים שלי, נשברה כוס על הרחבה...


----------



## poapye10 (9/3/13)

איפה קניתם את הכפכפים ב7 שקלים? 
גם בכפר גלעדי עם כל שאר הדברים לרחבה?


----------



## lanit (9/3/13)

קנינו בגבעתיים 
בחנות "הכל בדולר/ מוצרי טיפוח" בכורזין.
אגב, אח"כ ראיתי שבז'בוטינסקי בר"ג, מול מכון מור, יש חנות שגם שם אפשר לרכוש בסביבות המחיר הזה.

מישהי פירסמה כתובת בכפר גלעדי שם אפשר לקנות ארגז של כפכפים עם מידות שונות בארגז- אני מניחה שחיפוש קצר בפורום יעלה את המיקום במדוייק.


----------



## lanit (8/3/13)

מתנות לילדים 
ראיתי את אחותי מנסה לשעשע את הילדים בכל מיני הזדמנויות, ובגלל שהיה לנו חשוב לא להגביל אורחים עם ילדים, הכנו להם הפעלות מיוחדות.
אמא של הבחור אירגנה כל מיני משחקים ישנים מהמחסן (במסגרת ניקיון פסח), והקמנו פינת משחקים באחת הפינות בגינה. ממה שראיתי בכל רגע נתון היה שם לפחות ילד אחד.
בנוסף, כדי לגרום לילדים להרגיש שחשבו עליהם במיוחד, הכנו להם שקיות הפתעה. ההפתעות לוקטו מחנויות שונות- כורזין בגבעתיים, כפר גלעדי. כל שקית כללה דף מדבקות, כדור עם פיתולי פלסטיק שנפתחים כשזורקים אותו, וגם זוהרים- לא רצינו שהילדים יצאו מאוכזבים מהרחבה אז נתנו להם מראש מנצנצים וכדומה. חברה טובה של אמא שלי אמרה שהנכדה שלה כ"כ שמחה והתרגשה מהשקיות. גם האחיינים שלי עשו טיילת לשולחן, וכל פעם החליפו למשהו אחר.


----------



## lanit (8/3/13)

ופינת המשחק


----------



## פרבולה מרחפת (9/3/13)

מקסים! 
במקור רציתי להכין ערכות לילדים עם דפי צביעה, צבעים, מדבקות, זוהרים וכמה משחקונים אבל לא הספקתי.
פשוט מקסים!


----------



## lanit (8/3/13)

"מתנות" לאורחים 
טוב, זו לא באמת מתנה, אלא שידרוג שהבחור התעקש שהיה לו חסר בחתונות אחרות, וחלק מהמאמצים שלנו לחשוב איך להנעים לאורחים שלנו את הנסיעה.
הוא הציע שבגלל שלחלק מהאנשים צפויה נסיעה ארוכה הביתה (אחרי צהריים חמים במיוחד) אז שנגיש ביציאה בקבוקי מים קרים לדרך. על 142 אורחים הזמנו 120 בקבוקים של חצי ליטר דרך האולם. העלות היתה נמוכה (נראה לי 1.5 ש"ח לבקבוק). קיבלנו על זה המון מחמאות, בעיקר על המקוריות, וגם על כמה שזה עזר לאנשים בדרך הביתה (ואפילו אנקדוטה על בקבוק שטייל שבועיים באיטליה...).


----------



## lanit (8/3/13)

מכתבי תודה 
חברה עיצבה לי את הכרטיס (שיתאים למעטפות שנשארו מההזמנות), והדפסתי בYprint  בדרום ת"א. השירות היה מאוד נוח, וכך גם המחיר. תוך חצי שעה הייתי עם 85 ש"ח פחות ועם 80 כרטיסים ביד 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## lanit (8/3/13)

המעטפות מכות שנית 
זוכרות את המעטפות ממקודם, שלא הספקנו לעשות בהן שימוש?
יפה, אז לאחר הטבעת חותמת עליהן (שהחצי לא הסכים שהחותמת תהיה ה"לוגו" של האירוע, וכאן מצאתי לה שימוש), הן נכנסו לשימוש מוחלט יותר. כן, נגמרו לנו המעטפות, ונאלצנו להזמין עוד- הפעם הלכתי על הצעה מיוחדת באתר על מעטפות מוזלות.


----------



## lanit (8/3/13)

מגנטים 
היתה לנו התלבטות אם לקחת מגנטים. אני טענתי שזו זווית צילום נוספת (מה גם שחששתי מתגובות כאן בפורום על בנות שלא היו מרוצות, וכך יש גיבוי נוסף מספק אחר), וגם מזכרת לאורחים, שאני מאוד אוהבת. הבחור התנגד והציע שניקח צלם נוסף, כך שתהיה זווית נוספת. רצה הגורל ובאותו זמן קיבלנו הביתה מעטפה מחתונה אחרת שהיינו בה, ובה תמונות נבחרות של שנינו. החלטנו לבסוף לקחת שני צלמים, ולהדפיס לאחר האירוע את התמונות על מגנטים עבור האורחים. כך כל אחד גם יקבל תודה אישית על כך שבא. לאחר האירוע בחרתי תמונות לכל אורח (זה קל יותר כשיש 140 אורחים), ותודה לזיהוי פנים של פיקאסה. את ההדפסה למגנטים עשינו דרך "גל מגנטיקס"- השירות היה טוב, אבל הטעות שעשיתי היא לא לסגור לוח זמנים לאספקה, והתכווננתי לא נכון למסירה לאנשים, אבל זה רלוונטי רק אם מדפיסים אחרי (מה שלרוב לא קורה). המגנטים הודפסו עם מסגרת לבחירתנו במחיר נוח ובאיכות ממש טובה. את התמונות העברתי לאילנית דרך הדרופבוקס, מה שהיה ממש נוח.
קיבלנו תגובות מאוד אוהדות ונרגשות מהמחווה הזו. דודים שלי באוסטרליה צחקו שהתמונות כ"כ יפות שהם יצטרכו להחליף למקרר הולם יותר. 
אני ממליצה מאוד על מכתבי תודה או מחווה כזו. גם בגלל שאנשים אוהבים את הכרת התודה, ומצידי זו היתה עוד התעסקות באירוע הזה


----------



## lanit (8/3/13)

טבעות 
לא רצינו טבעות בטקס. אני הרגשתי שאני לא יכולה למצוא טבעת שתתאים לי לאורך שנים, והבחור לא רצה טבעת בגלל שזה מזכיר לו שרשרת של רכוש.
בסוף נכנעתי לנורמה, אבל עם פרשנות קצת שונה: רציתי טבעת שתזכיר לי את התקופה הזו, של ארגון החתונה, של הרצון שלנו למחוייבות המשותפת הזו. הטבעת שלי נקנתה בפירוב בביאליק בר"ג..
והוא? הוא רצה טבעת שתהיה ליתר בטחוןף למקרה הצורך. הוא רכש אותה במבצע ברשת.


----------



## lanit (8/3/13)

תם ולא נשלם 
וואו, אני לא מאמינה שאני מגיעה לסוף הקרדיטים. אז כמו הרבה קרדיטים כאן, אני אסכם ואומר שהיה לנו ממש כיף ביום חתונתנו, וגם באירגון האירוע. היינו מוקפים באהבה ותמיכה וציפיה לאירוע, ובאותו היום כל שנשאר לנו היה להנות. אני לא אגיד שזה היה חף מלחצים, אי הסכמות ומריבות,, אבל אני מאמינה שזה עוד שלב בדרך לזוגיות שעלולה להתקל (ובתקווה וברצון לעמוד) במכשולים ואי הסכמות נוספות. מה שחשוב הוא שתמיד מצאנו את עמק השווה, ירדנו לעומקם של דברים ולא שמרנו בבטן.
החתונה נתנה לנו זמן ביחד, זה נתן לנו זמן לחשוב מה חשוב לנו, איששה שאנחנו משדרים על אותו גל, חידד מה הקשר הזה מסמל עבורנו ומה הוא נותן לנו (בעיקר הרבה כוח ונחת). אנחנו ממשיכים לגדול ביחד, להצחיק אחד את השניה, לתכנן את העתיד ולחלום ביחד.
נשארו לנו עדיין משימות לאחר החתונה- לסיים את חלוקת מכתבי התודה, עיצוב האלבום, ובמקביל דברים מהותיים יותר- הסכם זוגיות, עיצוב כתובה, וכמובן- החיים המשותפים שלנו. הבום שאחרי החתונה נמשך אצלנו לאורך זמן עם רשימת המטלות הזו, וזה כיף.
לפעמים אני מסתכלת עליו, נזכרת בימים הראשונים שלנו יחד ונדהמת איך צפיתי ולא צפיתי את ההתפתחות הזו. אני מאושרת שהוא בחיים שלי ושהשכלתי לבחור בו לבן זוגי לחיים, לאהוב שלי, לשותף שלי, לחבר הכי טוב שלי, ולאדם שאני הכי נהנית להצחיק ולצחוק איתו.


----------



## butwhy (8/3/13)

מקסים! 
שיהיה לכם המון מזל טוב והמון אושר ביחד!


----------



## אילנילי (8/3/13)

ריגשת מאוד


----------



## דניאל ואורן (10/3/13)

את מקסימה!!! 
הכל כל כך מקסים והחתונה נשמעת כמו חתונה כיפית. המון המון מזל טוב והמשך חיים מאושרים!


----------



## lanit (8/3/13)

תודה לפורום 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
הגעתי לפורום הזה בטעות בחיפוש אחר שמלות כלה במחיר סביר, ונשארתי בגלל שיתוף הידע והתמיכה. הפורום הזה מאפשר נקודות מבט וידע שהם חשובים, במיוחד בניסיון להתמודד עם הרבה ספקים, ועם לחצים מבחוץ.
בנות יקרות, המון תודה על שתמכתן בזמן הזה. אתן נהדרות, באמת!


----------



## ronitvas (8/3/13)

מקסים מקסים מקסים!!! 
אהבתי הכל - את "הפשטות", את החשיבה על כל האורחים כולל הילדים, על התובנות - פשוט תענוג!!!
מאחלת לכם את כל האושר שבעולם


----------



## josie1986 (8/3/13)

קרדיטים מקסימים! 
אני מאוד אוהבת את הווייט, נראית חתונה אינטימית ומקסימה.
שיהיה המון מזל טוב


----------



## arapax (8/3/13)

איזה כיף שסופסוף פרסמת קרדיטים. מקווה שתשארי פה לעוד הרבה זמן, לפחות עד שיכריחו אותנו לללכת ונפתח את פורום "אלה שלא הסכימו לעזוב את פורום חתונות" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ולכם, כמובן, אושר ועושר והגשמת חלומות


----------



## Nooki80 (8/3/13)

יקירה! 
את בעצמך נהדרת לדעתי 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




מאוד אהבתי את הבחירות שלכם, את הרוגע והנחישות שאתם משדרים ביחס לבחירות שלכם. נראה שהיה מקסים ושפוי, שהקדשתם הרבה מחשבה לטקס ולאירוח נעים ומהנה. בהחלט חתונה שהייתי מאוד שמחה להיות בה!
מאחלת לכם עוד שנים אין ספור של יחד מלא באהבה


----------



## פרבולה מרחפת (9/3/13)

קרדיטים נהדרים! 
כל כך נהניתי לקרוא!
חשוב לי לציין שממש נחמד לראות זוג שחושב כל כך הרבה על האורחים שלו!
לנו גם היה מאוד חשוב שהאורחים ירגישו שמתחשבים בהם ומכבדים אותם.
בכל זאת, אנשים באים לשמוח איתנו...

אהבתי מאוד גם את הפירוט בענייני הטקס, אמנם אנחנו התחתנו "רגיל" אבל לכל מי שרוצה לצאת מהשבלונה נראה לי חשוב שיהיה כמה שיותר מידע מאנשים עם ניסיון.

שוב מזלטוב


----------



## American Starfish (8/3/13)

מקסים! 
אהבתי את הסגנון הפשוט והנקי שלך
וכמובן גם את הפרחים בתחתית השמלה, הנעליים והאביזרים 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



בהחלט אפשר גם אחרת, ולא צריך להוציא סכומי עתק בכל הנוגע ללבוש...


----------



## yael rosen (9/3/13)

חיכיתי לקרדיטים שלך 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
איכשהו ידעתי שאני אהנה נורא לקרוא אותם - וצדקתי!
אני מאוד מתחברת לתפיסת העולם שלכם, וחושבת שהתפלמסות סביב סוג הטקס ומהם נישואים, הם אולי הדבר החשוב ביותר בבואנו לתכנן את החתונה שלנו. הזכרת לי לילות ארוכים בהם שוחחנו וניסינו להגדיר מהי זוגיות, מה זה נישואים ומה מייצג הטקס, עד שהבנו בדיוק איך אנחנו רוצים לקיים את הטקס שלנו.

החלטת להשקיע מחיר סביר על שמלת החתונה שלך, ובניגוד לתפיסה הרווחת, את נראית בה פשוט נפלא!!! 
בתשומת לב עדינה, נראה כאילו רקמתם כל פרט באירוע הזה בהשקעה בפרטים הקטנטנים עד לתמונה הגדולה והיפה כל כך.
האירוע נראה כזה שנאמן למי שאתם ואיך שאתם בלי ניסיונות להיות משהו אחר. אני מתה על זה
נהנתי נורא מהכתיבה שלך ומהתמונות היפיפיות (שאפו על בחירת צלמים)

המון מזל טוב ותודה ענקית על שיתוף של חתונה נפלאה


----------



## Raspail (9/3/13)

את מקסימה!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
וגם החתונה שלכם מצטיירת אמיתית ומקסימה ואינטימית ומאד מאד מייצגת אתכם למרות שאנחנו בכלל לא מכירות, אבל ההודעות שלך מאד כנות ומפורטות ואני אוהבת את זה!
מגניב שהדיג'יי שלכם היה אבנר גורלי!!! גם הבחור שלי מאד רצה אותו אבל בסוף לקחנו להקה.
הווייט זה אחלה מקום וזה נראה מקסים בתמונות! (אנחנו גם בדקנו אותו לחתונה בשישי בצהריים. אני כבר הייתי מוכנה לסגור שם אבל כשאנחנו בדקנו לא היה להם רישיון אז לא התאים...). 
נשמע שהיה פשוט כיף!


----------

